# Sm 120 F300 Anni



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that the auction is ended for 330308730130

Was it anyone from this forum - went for quite a bit more than expected!

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Zessa said:


> Was it anyone from this forum


Yes, it was me....

well, in my dreams at least. :tongue2:

Now tell me....why does this Australian seller refuse to sell to an Australian buyer? Something to do with taxes?? Cant figure it out. :huh:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

:lol:

I considered having a pop at this one. Price went much higher than I would have been prepared to go.

Doner parts for getting this one to a decent finish are going to cost that amount again (and the rest).

Although expensive at the time, my SM120 Anni dosen't seem so expensive now!!

No idea what the whole no Aus thing's about. Perhaps JonW could shed some light??


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't work it out (why he won't sell to Oz buyers), there is no obvious reason. There are no taxes on second-hand goods here, even new watches have no duty on them, just our beloved 10%GST/VAT. Perhaps he has had difficulty with fellow Aussies being unwilling to pay for his goods in US dollars - a highly unattractive currency against the poor old Oz$ at the moment.

I know that when I see something I want being sold in US$ here, I often ask the seller for his A$ price - I often get no reply!

I, for one, believe you should sell your goods to fellow countrymen in the currency of your country, otherwise you're just ripping them off.

Just my opinion


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No idea either... perhaps he doesnt want anyone coming round and sorting him out if he rips them off... I cant see any reson to no sell locally. Only businesses would need to charge the 10% GST to locals.

how much did it go for then?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I got sniped..... :cry2:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

JonW said:


> how much did it go for then?


US $355. Sorry you got sniped Keith, certainly wasn't me (though I did think about bidding briefly...)

Maybe this guy is an Italian who's fed up seeing 'No shipments to Italy' on eBay auctions and is out for a little revenge. Then again, maybe he's concerned that if he does sell something a little less than 100% one of his fellow countrymen will be able to bop him on the nose :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

355 is cheap as chips... wow.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wasn't me either, I didn't even see the auction, which is probably a good thing 

Certainly a lot of dosh for essentially a movement and dial. Although that's only the 3rd time I've seen one of these.

Andy


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> 355 is cheap as chips... wow.


On reflection....$355 is not bad for a watch that just because of the dial could be worth north of $1,000 once refurbished.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

foztex said:


> Wasn't me either, I didn't even see the auction, which is probably a good thing
> 
> Certainly a lot of dosh for essentially a movement and dial. Although that's only the 3rd time I've seen one of these.
> 
> Andy


The first two times was the one that I've got being sold on two occasions??? ardon:

I remember that the one that I got didn't sell the first time round (not surprising as they where after in excess of â‚¬1,200.)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Zessa said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > 355 is cheap as chips... wow.
> ...


Indeed...or you could have had three or four Tituses(?) with the same movement. :tongue2:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Indeed...or you could have had three or four Tituses(?) with the same movement. :tongue2:


Only the non-divers though. I've not seen a NOS Titus f300 Diver for less than Â£550 for over two months now......could they all be gone?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Saw that in the last few minutes before it finished. I toyed with the idea of a casual bid but in reality I've never liked that dial. I know it's rare but it's still 'orrible imho. Plus I can't remember the last time I saw the Titus equivalent you'd need for a bezel transplant go for an affordable price either. Good luck to the buyer though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Certainly was'nt me by the time you have it refurbished you would be looking at a small fortune.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I doubt who bought it was daft..i suspect they would already have the necessary bezel, parts etc....or just bought it too swap the dial out with one of the more common ones....

Thats what i would have done......

Keith


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> :blink:


:huh:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't believe I haven't checked ebay in that long a period.

Was it on a short auction?

I don't normally disagree with Gary's taste (I've seen the photos of his watches), but that is the best dial IMO.

Off topic:-

I was watching this 'plain' strapper (190286553355) to see what it went for. Interesting winning name on the buyer there 

I thought I paid too much for my plain one at Â£190.00 including VAT at import. I'm not so sure, seeing that strapper though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's about right isn't it, TBH I've seem them go for more last year


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Off topic:-
> 
> I was watching this 'plain' strapper (190286553355) to see what it went for. Interesting winning name on the buyer there


 :lol: h34r: on that one....no secrets on this forum....







:lol:

Considering these normally go for north of Â£400, I thought that was a good price (Â£190's a great price). I do have plans for it though (that dial is going to be changed out for a rarer one - nope not the anni :lol: )

The "perfect" description is a bit over the top though. Dial is not that great and the handset seen better days...not to mention the broken case back seal. Still, she'll be a little beauty once I've fettled her and that will be the SM120 f300 collection complete (what next  )

It was also good to get a hang tag (not got one) and a guarantee leaflet that actually matches the movement.

Oh and agree, the Anni dial in the flesh is probably the best of the lot.


----------

